# Hgh brand



## Illtemper (Aug 10, 2012)

Kigtropin, is it any good? Anyone use it before?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 10, 2012)

Nope need heard of em lol 

If you have legit kigs then you have the best ug gh out right now.


----------



## beasto (Aug 10, 2012)

BUT that is "IF" you have legit Kigs those are harder and harder to come by now days...most are fakes..BEWARE you can tell by looking at the side right away.


----------



## Illtemper (Aug 10, 2012)

beasto said:


> BUT that is "IF" you have legit Kigs those are harder and harder to come by now days...most are fakes..BEWARE you can tell by looking at the side right away.



Got any tip on how I spot the fakes?


----------



## amore169 (Aug 10, 2012)

Most of the Kigs out there are fakes, NQ, gold edition, platinum or whatever the flavor might be, don't be fooled into buying them, the only way to test them is by doing blood work, which has been done by many members and all the results came back to prove that they are all bunk.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 10, 2012)

Listen to the guys here, if I was you bro not even sepnd one penny on Kigs. Waste of money and time.


----------



## beasto (Aug 10, 2012)

Illtemper said:


> Got any tip on how I spot the fakes?





As you can see clearly the fake is on the left...the legit on the right. You'd be lucky to find anything legit with Kigs since the market is flooded with bunk GH.


----------



## DF (Aug 10, 2012)

Yea, watch yourself on those Kigs bro.  Most are fake ass shit.


----------



## Zeek (Aug 10, 2012)

avoid kigs like the plague man!


----------



## Illtemper (Aug 10, 2012)

I am glad I asked!! THANK YOU!!  Met a guy that said he had a few kits he was gonna sell, I've been interested in getting some gh so I was hoping this was gonna be legit. I will just wait and pass on this stuff...

I hear a lot about riptropin, are those any good and legit?? I even seen on a website called kigtropin.cn, they sell Riptropin too. I just don't know if its a legit website to order from though.....


----------



## DF (Aug 10, 2012)

Rips are pretty much the best ATM.  You can check pinn site & see if they have them in stock.


----------



## dsa8864667 (Aug 10, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Rips are pretty much the best ATM.  You can check pinn site & see if they have them in stock.



Good luck with that.


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 10, 2012)

Illtemper said:


> Kigtropin, is it any good? Anyone use it before?



They set you up and rip you off with kigs bro. They get out a batch of good ones and get a  positive review and then comes the flood of bullshit and counterfeit kigs ( IMO they are THE most counterfeited Gh on the market).
They then repeat this cycle over and over again...
Stay away from them brother!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 10, 2012)

dsa8864667 said:


> Good luck with that.



Gotta compete against DSA for those domestic ones. If you are east coast then you are a lucky lol, you can get LEGIT rips international.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 11, 2012)

i would rather have herpes then kigs these days..


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 11, 2012)

yaya said:


> i would rather have herpes then kigs these days..



Lol you would probably get better results with the herpes...


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 11, 2012)

beasto said:


> As you can see clearly the fake is on the left...the legit on the right. You'd be lucky to find anything legit with Kigs since the market is flooded with bunk GH.



IMO it would even be easy to fake the one on the right... you really wouldn't need any fancy equipment to print on a box like that and put it together.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 11, 2012)

I gave up with gh. I just go to my local cementary and pull out some dried up pituitaries. A li'l chewy, but they work. And they got some protein too.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Aug 12, 2012)

I understand that the hyge's are hitting hard. Guys are loving them. How long will it last though?


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 12, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> I gave up with gh. I just go to my local cementary and pull out some dried up pituitaries. A li'l chewy, but they work. And they got some protein too.



LOL gag me!! Going OLD school on the GH Lulu!!!


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 12, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> I understand that the hyge's are hitting hard. Guys are loving them. How long will it last though?



All the rage right now - hearing great things from some very solid bros. Biggerben hit the question on the button though. 
I say buy the Rips and you know you are gtg.


----------



## Zeek (Aug 12, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> I understand that the hyge's are hitting hard. Guys are loving them. How long will it last though?



 It will last because the legit hyges are made by the riptropin people. as long as rips last so will hyges . But if you buy them from anyone other than hk you take that risk. IP sells counterfeit hyges as does EK and some others.


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Aug 12, 2012)

i understand that many online "hgh" made with mix of insulin & t3 hormone


----------



## Zeek (Aug 12, 2012)

so many guys test gh serum after buying now that sources can't get away with selling shit anymore. Only a fool order 5-10 kits anf noty do a $42 serum test.

 below is how I  rate current gh brands on the market ( chinese gh)

Riptropins- most potent

hygetropin- equal to rips but more expensive  ( only the real ones from hk)

Novotropins- I rate these as the 2nd best currently

Thanktropins

elitropins - were the number 2 but a series of low gh serum tests this month knocked them doiwn

 assorted blue tops- depeds on the supplier


----------



## beasto (Aug 12, 2012)

But Andro these people that fake it don't even care to take the time to even make it look anywhere close to legit. Plus i'm sure that the word is out to STAY AWAY from kigs reguardless. I haven't seen any legit Kigs for at least a year and half bro.


----------



## topkigtropin (Aug 15, 2012)

Im Ghey and a spammer and a scammer. My IP is 120.37.210.220 and Im from China.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 15, 2012)

topkigtropin said:


> Im Ghey and a spammer and a scammer. My IP is 120.37.210.220 and Im from China.



Mods please TAKE CARE OF THESE GUY!!!!


----------



## ricnixon (Aug 17, 2012)

been running some novo's for a few months. i wanted to test the waters with another brand other than rips.... so far my thoughts are that they could be a tad bit weaker noticed more fat loss on rips and wrist/hand numbness ever my whole damn arm at times. but hey thats just my opinion. got some blood tests coming up later this month so we will see. Ive tried generic blues and assorted stupid colors, nd blues, thanks, rips, ip yellows, and now novo's. so far im gonna say rips are my #1 and novos a close #2.


----------

